# any place that sells used heat presses? besides ebay?



## djmus (May 15, 2006)

hey im lookin for some places that sell used heat presses. like what kind of retail store would actually carry them? i live in houston, texas so if anyone would know please let me know.

o and im im looking for sizes, nothing bigger than 15X15 and smaller than 11X12

thks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Your best bet is to buy from ebay. But I suggest you buy new. Go to Coastal Business. Great service


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may also try calling around to local printers and seeing if they have any used presses for sale. That way you might get to inspect the merchandise before the sale.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Or Craig's List. Doesn't that specialise in local sales, so pre-inspection is an option?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Call up companies that sell heat presses, and see if they have any demos from trade shows, or used presses. You might get lucky. When I bought mine, I was lucky enough to find a company that was selling a demo from trade show use.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> Or Craig's List. Doesn't that specialise in local sales, so pre-inspection is an option?


Yeh, when I was looking for mine I actually saw quite a few on craigslist.org. Definitely check there.


----------



## tmtz (Apr 27, 2009)

You may want to try pawn shops, i got mine there at a good deal...


----------

